# Sage Oracle BES980 - Has anyone been able to achieve latte art on auto?



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

As per thread title, Non-Touch version - I've cycled through most settings and I've found it just doesn't forth milk well enough for latte art. I've cleaned all the holes. Am I missing anything here?

Would appreciate any input


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi bro,
not sure if this member has the same Sage as you or is using the same settings or not but...latte art is in his post, maybe worth a quick look, hope it helps.








New member


Hi all I'm Dougie popped over from the sage users group . I'm not new to coffee . Self taught home barista with Bambino + and Niche & Behmor . Post a lot on Insta about art and other things Help a lot on Sage users so decided to join here . Currently diagnosed with prostate cancer and awaiting...




www.coffeeforums.co.uk


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

Rincewind said:


> Hi bro,
> not sure if this member has the same Sage as you or is using the same settings or not but...latte art is in his post, maybe worth a quick look, hope it helps.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Rince, thanks for the reply. He has a bambino which is quite a different machine!


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

I’ve had a Bambino (the milk steamer is basically the same as the Oracle), and I’ve just spent a week with a friend who has a Touch. The quality of the Oracle steaming is okay for latte art but it doesn’t really mix it well so once it’s finished first tap the jug to get rid of the big bubbles and then give it a really really good swirl. Ideally you shouldn’t be able to see any small bubbles in the
milk just glossy slightly thickened milk. This was using 65c and froth setting 4.
Having said that I showed him how to steam manually as it makes it far easier to master the art of the milk is the right viscosity.


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

Sorry should have also said watch Lance Hedrick on YouTube for manual steaming demo.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

Scwheeler said:


> I’ve had a Bambino (the milk steamer is basically the same as the Oracle), and I’ve just spent a week with a friend who has a Touch. The quality of the Oracle steaming is okay for latte art but it doesn’t really mix it well so once it’s finished first tap the jug to get rid of the big bubbles and then give it a really really good swirl. Ideally you shouldn’t be able to see any small bubbles in the
> milk just glossy slightly thickened milk. This was using 65c and froth setting 4.
> Having said that I showed him how to steam manually as it makes it far easier to master the art of the milk is the right viscosity.


Hi, 

I've previously had a few machines and I've had no issues getting the right consistency but I was wanting to know if the auto feature can actually achieve this or that something is up with the machine. I have noticed the steam isn't even distributed across the 4 pin holes despite soaking and piercing holes through the tip.


----------

